# Create a rainbow with Pokemon you like!



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

I very recently arranged a bunch of sprites in my signature so that it creates a small rainbow, and I thought that might be a fun thing for other people to do, too. ^^

What does your rainbow look like? I couldn't put a bunch of my top favourites in, but I really like how my selection came out. :D



If you don't know how to do the party sprites, it's

```
[sprite=party]pikachu[/sprite]
```
and there's a thread in the Read! section of the forum that has info for differing forms and stuff.


----------



## Mawile (May 8, 2020)

There we go!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

It's not quite done but i finished the whites, blues and purples and started in pinks


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Oh my gosh! That looks like it's gonna be a really extensive and pretty rainbow, Indigo :D Looks great so far! (I'm so pleased Mewtwo and Mew get to sit next to each other, that's so sweet)

Mawile your rainbow looks great! Lots of great choices! I'm happy to see someone else who also likes trash Wormadam and Venomoth ^^


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

It will be the biggest rainbow ever. XD


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

Oh no! It's two separate lines now, which kinda ruins the effect but i can't leave any of my favorites out!


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Is there a bbcode to create a scrollbar on it? Though, I think even if it's split up, it'll still look really nice :D


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

Actually a scrollbar should solve my problem. Although it mostly looks fine as it is.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

You have so many great choices, too! I'm also a fan of Hatterene (sensory overload club!), MDiancie, Lurantis, Cinderace, and fluffy MAmpharos :D


----------



## Mawile (May 8, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> (sensory overload club!)


oh same tho


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

I finished. It's on two lines now, but at least it has all my favorites and is aesthetically pleasing for the most part.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

Bluwiikoon said:


> You have so many great choices, too! I'm also a fan of Hatterene (sensory overload club!), MDiancie, Lurantis, Cinderace, and fluffy MAmpharos :D


tbh i wanna hug all of them except hugging nosepass magnemite, klefki, mewtwo, and carbink would be hard/painful (i'd still hug them even if they were all bumpy)


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Awesome work!! :D  Omg you even have Nosepass there! If you wanted to do the scrollbar thing, perhaps you could make it a page on your website. And then you could even use the full sprites, since you'd have to scroll regardless xD


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

Omg i'm gonna make a rainbow page! Thanks for the idea. (i'll give special credit to you for suggesting it. You could even put one on your site too!)



Bluwiikoon said:


> Omg you even have Nosepass there!


And nosepass is a cute bumpy little moai thing so :D nosepass deserves a spot on my rainbow.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

That could be a fun idea! I think for myself I may put it on my "About" page with a little scrollbar. ^^ Come to think of it, I need to figure out where to put "silly" sections like my (ahem) _true_ Nosepass facts.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

You could have a "fun" section.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

That might be nice :D I've been considering trying to make some kind of personality test, too... oh! And it might make a better home for my crosswords, too!


----------



## mewtini (May 8, 2020)

definitely not biased at all towards gen 4


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

alolan Vulpix :3


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

To be fair, gen 4 is pretty dang good!!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

Most my very favorite favorites come from gen 4!


----------



## Ruby (May 8, 2020)

I had to resort to Bulbapedia's list of Pokemon by colour, and I've limited myself to one favourite for each colour of the spectrum.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Nice choices!! :D I really like Zapdos, and Ivysaur and Dhelmise definitely needs more appreciation.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

Dhelmise is actually awesome.


----------



## kyeugh (May 8, 2020)

this was pretty hard.  seems like i have a preference for warm-colored pokémon, huh?  actually most of my favorites aren't even in here, i was just looking at the bulbapedia colors page and picking stuff that jumped out at me.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

A nice warm rainbow is good too! :D The warm section (slowbro to archen) looks really nice tbh. AND the warm colours part 2 (featuring goodbirds)


----------



## Tofu (May 11, 2020)

So many greens to choose from

          

My other favorites are too multicolored


----------



## rari_teh (May 12, 2020)

This was tougher than I thought it would be lol


Spoiler: me going on about this thing



I wanted to limit myself to one line, so I picked a semi-arbitrary limit of 15 pokémon and then set to Bulbapedia’s list of pokémon by National Dex number… My “shortlist” ended up being 85 pokémon long, lol. I then picked the first 15 that came into mind and ordered them by colour… but then, rereading the original shortlist, I realised that I had forgotten some of my very favourite and, long story short, my rainbow now has the even more arbitrary number of 18 species. As it still fits in one line in a 1024-pixel-wide monitor, I’m fine with it.

There’s not a whole lot of red and too much yellow and I’m not 100% comfortable with the placement of braixen and absol, but it’s still pretty I guess??




​


----------



## Zori (May 13, 2020)

short and simple

which obviously in hindsight means I left out a lot of pokemon that I like


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

I wish i could have a simple rainbow, but alas... I can't leave any out.


----------



## Zori (May 13, 2020)

me and rari have similar tastes in Pokemon lol


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

Tbh there aren't many pokémon i dislike.


----------



## rari_teh (May 13, 2020)

Seshas said:


> me and rari have similar tastes in Pokemon lol


True, especially considering that vulpix and luxio almost made into my final list ~


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 13, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Tbh there aren't many pokémon i dislike.


Wait what about woobat and swoobat?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 13, 2020)

JuliaTheSeaTurtleQueen said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> > Tbh there aren't many pokémon i dislike.
> ...


I said there aren't many. I didn't say there were none at all. ;D


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 13, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> JuliaTheSeaTurtleQueen said:
> 
> 
> > IndigoEmmy said:
> ...


Ah. Indeed you did. My bad.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 16, 2020)

rari_teh said:


> my rainbow now has the even more arbitrary number of 18 species


Less arbritary with one pokémon of each type.


----------



## rari_teh (May 17, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> rari_teh said:
> 
> 
> > my rainbow now has the even more arbitrary number of 18 species
> ...


That would've been clever tbh


----------



## haneko (May 17, 2020)




----------



## LadyJirachu (Jun 1, 2020)

Blaziken, Raichu, Pikachu, Chikorita, Lucario, Espeon, Umbreon

^ I like this idea :P


----------

